#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Enlace

## josenyas

Amigos pesso uma ajuda a vcs .. para essas dicas .. preciso passa 10 megas para essas coordenadas e qual seria os equipamentos ideal para essa diastancia 

Local da torre de onde vai sair o link

Latitude. 5 24'7.47"S
Longitude. 40 23'30.28"O
---------------------------------------------
Local pra onde vai o link

Latitude. 4 31'39.18"S
Longitude. 40 18'47.80"O

Enviado via SM-G360M usando UnderLinux App

----------


## leoservice

vai de Mikrotik

----------


## alextaws

Amigo, posta ao menos o estudo pronto com os detalhes. Então podemos te indicar os equipamentos.

----------

